
$99 DIY kit overclocks your brain [video] - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/14/99-diy-kit-overclocks-your-brain-video/
======
inetsee
The video provides no additional information. I would suggest you skip it.

------
ChuckMcM
Ya know, something called a 'frontal lobotomy' has the same sort of process,
send a current thought the frontal lobes of the brain and knock it out.

I guess its not surprising that such experimentation would come to the 21st
century. (it was first made popular in the 17th century for the treatment of
all sorts of things).

That being said, there are people who experiment with drug cocktails to
improve/modify brain function, why not electricity. I am sure there will be
some anecdotal successes and some spectacular failures.

~~~
DanBC
Lobotomy didn't use electricity, it used knives. The story of lobotomy is
fascinating, because a really destructive harmful procedure was introduced and
used on many people without adequate testing; there was no evidence to suggest
it would be useful.

Electro-convulsive therapy uses electricity, but it uses timed pulses and not
DC. The current is higher, about 200 mA (but can be higher) and the voltage is
much higher, some hundreds of volts. This causes fitting. While an unpleasant
therapy it's now done under anaesthetic and has good evidence for efficacy in
some patients when used carefully.

------
mrsebastian
This tDCS kit was on HN recently:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3683750>

------
Coswyn
$5 brain overclocking kit: Starbucks Double Shot.

